# Pb Mise à jour Bootcamp suite transfert sur nouvel iMac



## chatterton (22 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

Je m'en remet à vous après une conversation infructueuse avec le support apple,

J'avais un iMac early 2009, avec une partition bootcamp sur laquelle tournait Windows10. J'ai acheté un iMac sur lequel j'ai transféré ladite partition avec WinClone. Tout s'est bien passé jusque là.

Mon problème est que la version de bootcamp sous windows reste figée à 3.3 (avec un joli copyright 2006-2011  ). Apple Software Update ne me propose pas de mise à jour de Bootcamp, alors qu'en principe on en est à la version 6. En conséquence j'ai pas mal de drivers HS (pas de wifi/Bluetooth par exemple)

Dans apple software update, j'ai bien Icloud ou iTunes qui sont proposés, mais pas bootcamp.

J'ai bien cherché à télécharger un bootcamp, mais impossible de trouver un lien sur bootcamp6. J'ai téléchargé un bootcamp 5.1.5640 que j'ai trouvé, mais à l'exécution j'ai un message "Cette version de bootcamp n'est pas destinée à ce modèle d'ordinateur)...

Help!

Merci d'avance,

Chatterton


----------



## chatterton (22 Juillet 2016)

Bon évidemment juste après avoir posté je tombe sur https://discussions.apple.com/thread/7367782. Je télécharge via l'appli Boot Camp Assistant et je vous tiens au jus!


----------



## chatterton (22 Juillet 2016)

Ca a marché impeccable. Problème résolu (si ça peut en aider d'autres  )


----------



## nedone (23 Juillet 2016)

J'ai une interrogation sans doute basique.... Par plaisir de vivre dangereusement sans doute, j'ai également installé en son temps Windows sur mac. J'ai plusieurs machine et je suis moins stressé s'il y en a une qui tombe en rade. ;-) Aujourd'hui je me demande quel  peut être la motivation et l'interêt d'installer un Windows sur un mac.. Sérieux ?


----------



## chatterton (23 Juillet 2016)

J'avoue je n'y suis presque jamais... Mais en cas de besoin c'est dispo!


----------

